# Do I need a display on my graphics tablet for painting?



## SillySOSedge (May 5, 2020)

Do most digital painters use display tablets? Is it a requirement, or can I use a tablet without a screen?


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

If a screen isn't used, how would the artist see their work? I use my PC, a laptop, and an android tablet - all three have screens on which to view the work. Even using a Wacom or other tablet purchased without a screen must be plugged into something that will display the work.

Or is the question one concerning applying paint to the tablet?


----------



## bertph777 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi there fellow artist,

There are different kinds of graphic tablets. One is the tablet that is the display screen itself like wacom cintiq. Ipad pro with the app procreate and with an apple pencil stylus is also a favorite. you can do smudging with your fingers. There are also laptops now with touch screens. the usual way is having a tablet connected to a PC or laptop for display and for the graphic apps to work with. So maybe the question now is, "what will I choose?" Any artist would choose a tablet with standalone features like being a display itself and having the apps installed directly like the ipad pro. The wacom cintiq is a tablet and both a display but still needs to be connected to and depends on a computer for the software. the choice boils down to your budget and personal convenience and preferences. A lot of artist like I do does pretty much great stuff with a common tablet and a laptop preferably with a wider screen. Mine is !7 inches. A wider screen is not really a big issue because you can zoom in your artwork anyway. I started before on a tight budget and just used what was available at hand. What is important is developing, and honing your artistic skills. there is a saying, "Masters where once disasters." Regular practice is the key. Masterful skills are borne in scarcity and with simple tools. Just enjoy practicing with what you have until you discover your unique and personal style. later on you are in a better position to know and choose what you really need to upgrade. Wants and needs are not the same. We are easily carried away with having more sophisticated gadgets when you can actually do great with simple tools.


----------



## IAmACat (Jan 19, 2020)

No, you don't. If you practice by using the Tablet as your mouse you should get comfortable enough to draw with it.


----------



## wanxing (Oct 13, 2020)

I personally felt drawing with normal style tablets was limiting, I just could not get used to drawing with them and make the lines do what I wanted like I could on paper, and I used such a tablet for -years-. I guess my hand/eye coordination isn't the best.

My personal experience was that the quality of my drawing took a huge jump when I moved from a screenless tablet to a XP-Pen Artist 24 Pro drawing tablet monitor 24inches . It doesn't feel identical to paper, but if you're serious about art then it's definitely easier to adapt to because you no longer have that disconnect between eye and hand.

So yeah, if you're like me, switching to a screen-style tablet will absolutely help you out. The experience is very close to drawing traditionally, in that you see your hand, you see the pen and (depending on parallax) see the 'ink' come from the pen as you draw.

Some drawing screens come with have a satisfaction guarantee, so you can try them for a week or two and return for refund if you don't get on with them. Don't be ashamed to take advantage of this!


----------



## _uyane (Oct 23, 2020)

Display tablets aren’t necessary, though they are nice to have if you have the money to spend. A lot of people use regular graphic tablets and they paint while looking at the monitor in front of them. Imo I’d just get a regular tablet, but if you really want a display tablet, get Huion or XP pen! They’re really affordable


----------

